# Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten



## kaipiranja (16. Januar 2017)

*Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkartenprojekt*

Moin Moin,

ich suche für ein Projekt(automome Tiefenkartierung) ein günstiges Echolot was mir Daten aufzeichnet die ich für das erstellen von Tiefenkarte nutzen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir das Format NMEA 0183. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben welches Echolot - ruhig auch älter entpsrechende Daten bereitstellen kann!?

...da Echolote Neuland für mich sind, würden mir auch Logs weiter helfen, die nicht im NMEA-Format sind - falls mir jemand ein Log und Informationen zum verwendeten  Echolottyp zur verfügung stellen könnte wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## fischbär (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Garmin Striker 4.


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*



fischbär schrieb:


> Garmin Striker 4.


 
 Preis wäre ok. Hat aber leider keine Möglichkeit die Daten zu exportieren (SD-Karte bzw. Data-out), zu mindestens konnte ich es im Handbuch nicht finden!?


 Gruß, Kai


----------



## fischbär (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Hmm, stimmt ja. Na sowas! Dann kommt vermutlich nur ein Lowrance Hook 4 in Betracht. Das loggt sehr gut auf MicroSD.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Garmin ermoeglich seit April Tiefenkarten mit der Echomap Series zuerstellen.
Max 32gb sd card. Kosten hier in UK 330 POUNDS.  das models is 45 dv. In Deutschland wird das 42 dv verkaufen. Gleiches modelling, ohne kartenmaterial und teurer in Deutschland. Fuer Garmin bekommen.man super Kartenmaterial auch fuer die Ostsee our Norwegen. 



Aeltere Modelled haben fast alle keiner sd slot!.


----------



## fischbär (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkartenprojekt*

man sollte aber schauen dass man die Daten auch lesen kann... bei Lowrance kein Problem.


----------



## Inni (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Wie Christian schon schrieb, machen das die Garmin "on the fly". Brauch man im Nachhinein nichts *basteln* und Du hast die Karte sofort auf dem Echolot. Ich denke da nur an den Urlaub ... 
Da siehst Du auch Bilder von meiner ersten Probefahrt. Gerät entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen, top:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313836


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Ich bin umgestiegen auf Garmin da der Kundenservice besser hier in England ist als fuer Lowrance Geraete.

ein Freund kaufen sich letzes Jahr ein gebrauchtes Kajak mit alter Garmin GPS/ sonar. Jedenfalls ist Wasser eingedrungen und er schicken das Geraet ein.
leider gab es keine Ersatzteile mehr. Garmin bot ihm ein neues Geraet das 400 PFUND mehr kostete fuer 100 PFUND draufzahlung an.
Das ist Kundenservice. Nebenbei ich habe das Gefuehl das die updates mehr erfolgen als bei Lowrance.


----------



## fischbär (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkartenprojekt*

Lest doch mal die Eingangsfrage. Die Dame sucht ein Echolot für automatische Kartierung. Nicht zum Angeln! Es wird ihr gar nichts nützen wenn sie sich ihre Karten dann im Netz anschauen kann oder auf der Unit hat!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Es gibt keine reinen echolote ohne sd slot.die werden nur mit GPS Angebot.
Kannst Karten im c - map format. Navionics format oder einige Garmin Geraete benutzen Ihr eigenes format als zusatz. Nur Lowrance und Garmin Geraete koennen fuer kleines Geld eigene konturen aufzeichnen. Meines wissen kannst diese nicht ausdrucken. Für sofas MUESSTE Sie schon paar tausend hinlegen und sich simrad anschauen. Garmin und Lowrance kann man seine aufzeichnungen am pc anschauen und wieder verwenden. Selbst fuer Deutschland kann man sich ne kartenmaterial kaufen. Auf eBay gibt es teilweise guenstige Garmin Karten kopien.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Es gibt keine reinen echolote ohne sd slot.die werden nur mit GPS Angebot.
Kannst Karten im c - map format. Navionics format oder einige Garmin Geraete benutzen Ihr eigenes format als zusatz. Nur Lowrance und Garmin Geraete koennen fuer kleines Geld eigene konturen ausreichen. Meine wissen kannst diese nicht ausdrucken. Für sofas MUESSTE Sie schon paar trusted hinlegen und sich simrad anschauen. Garmin und Lowrance kann man seine aufzeichnungen am pc anschauen und wieder verwenden. Bei Garmin gibt es jedenfalls mehr updates. Mindestens alle 6 Monate.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*



fischbär schrieb:


> Lest doch mal die Eingangsfrage. Die Dame sucht ein Echolot für automatische Kartierung. Nicht zum Angeln! Es wird ihr gar nichts nützen wenn sie sich ihre Karten dann im Netz anschauen kann oder auf der Unit hat!!!





			
				Bellyboatangler;4626533. Nur Lowrance und Garmin Geraete koennen fuer kleines Geld eigene konturen aufzeichnen. Meines wissen kannst diese nicht ausdrucken. Für sofas MUESSTE Sie schon paar tausend hinlegen und sich simrad anschauen. Garmin und Lowrance kann man seine aufzeichnungen am pc anschauen und wieder verwenden. [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal: Die "Dame" die den Thread eröffnet hat heißt Kai... |rolleyes
> 
> Soweit ich weiß bietet nur Garmin die Möglichkeit, Karten in Echtzeit auf dem Plotter anzuzeigen.
> Ob Kai das etwas helfen würde ist die ander Frage.
> ...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstiges bzw. "kleinstes" Echolot für Tiefenkarten*

Ich habe mir mein echolot 2016 gekauft. 
Zu dem zeitpunkt konnte ich Navionics Karten verwenden. Ich glaube c map war auch moeglich.

Im April 2016 wurde jedenfalls sonar live von Navionics freigegeben fuer Garmingeraete. 

Konntest dein sonar aufzeichnen und am pc anschauen und falls was gefunden hattest mit marker die genaue GPS koordinate bearbeiten.

Einfach super.
Garmin arbeitet nicht mehr mit Navionics oder andere kartenanbietern.

Jetzt letzten Dezember kam ein neues update raus.
Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht auf mein Geraet geladen.

Habe Angst das ich sonar live verabschiedet oder nicht mehr arbeitet an meinem geraet.

Alle anderen GPS Anbieter lassen Navionics oder c map zu.

Die hauseigenen bluecharts sind super. Nur in bestimmten Gebieten finde ich die Navionics gehen mehr in Detail.

Wuesste ich das Garmin so eine S c h e I s s e baut haette ich mir was anderes angeschaft


----------

